# Question about casting



## loweducks (Dec 3, 2006)

I am a rookie fly fisher and have occasional problems when I am making the forward half of my cast. Question is what causes the fly to zoom past my ear, missing by inchs. I have hit my back a few times as well. It does not happen often and before I start guessing I thought yall could answer it for me.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Don't know w/o watching, but your "back" cast and your "forward" cast should both be in the same plane. In other words, my thinking is that if you are not coming close to hitting yourself with the back cast, then if you follow the same "path" on your forward cast it shouldn't come close either. Are you letting the line load up the rod properly on your back cast?


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Simple - The fly line goes whever the rod tip goes. You are likely back casting on one plane and after the pause, following up with the forward cast on another plane. Basically, I suspect your rod tip is making a loop. 

Just like a golf swing, make sure your backcast and forward cast are on the same line. Remember that it is the bend in the rod that creates the momentum that enables you to cast. The fly line will follow wherever the rod directs it. 

The wind can of course alter this by blowing the line while in the air. Learn to cast over your left shoulder as well. This takes time.


----------



## loweducks (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks, I will pay more attention and see if that helps me. I know it had something to do with my movements but was unsure how to correct it. Thanks again....


----------



## TarponWes (Jul 7, 2006)

Lots of possible reasons for this: oversized fly for the rod you are using, dropping the rod tip at the end of your backcast (operator error), significant wind from right to left for a right-handed caster, trying to keep too much line in the air for too long (= too many false casts), pesky flyfishing gremlins and probably many more. It's hard to diagnose without seeing you cast. I recommend that you take a lesson or have an experienced caster watch what you are doing. Don't worry, it is definitely part of the learning curve. I "caught myself" in the back last month on a rainbow trout trip. Fortunately, it was a very small fly so it only penetrated my shirt. Saltwater flies usually leave a mark, so to speak.


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

if u live near a bass pro shop call them and here in katy every saterday they do FREE lessons at 9 am so call them and get FREE lessons instead of spending a arm and a leg


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

fishoholic158 said:


> if u live near a bass pro shop call them and here in katy every saterday they do FREE lessons at 9 am so call them and get FREE lessons instead of spending a arm and a leg


good info, thanks for the heads up. I wonder what level of intruction it is


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

its just how to cast to get you started


----------



## hasbeen (May 8, 2006)

It's very basic, but it will get you into good habits early. The guy who taught me at BPS now works at Ifly Anglers Edge and does lessons at that fountain on post oak for 75 an hour I believe.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm new to fly fishing as well, but I hired Chris Phillips to take me on a guided trip and teach me casting techniques. It was definitely worth the money if you are in a position to afford it. 

I had taken lessons, watched videos, etc. But there is nothing like spending a day on the water with an experienced fly fisherman in varying conditions.

I learned a lot that day and my casting is 100% better than it was.


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

Ditto, gottagofishin. A day on the water is worth 50 in a parkinglot.


----------



## David Brock (May 21, 2007)

Check the wind direction. The many times that I have smacked myself has been because the wind was moving from my right to left.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

One drill you can do on your own is to go out to a field and stand in one spot. Draw a circle in your mind around yourself and pretend you are in the center of a clock. Start casting to the 12-0'clock. Do this 20 times. Move to the 1-o'clock and repeat 20 more casts. Continue this all the way "around the clock". 

This casting drill is especially helpful when trying to develop presentation with wind. A day with a good 15 knot wind will be a fun challenge. To make it even more "fun", you can place a mark of any sort (golf ball, beer can, stick, etc) at each point on the "clock" and don't move to the next "hour" until your fly hits the target 10 times in a row.


----------

